# Quick trip report, Utah and Yellowstone



## debbie in seattle (Oct 7, 2015)

Left from Seattle and drove almost 3,000 miles in 12 days.   Visited the Nat'l parks in southern Utah, Arches to Zion.    Beautiful country, interesting scenery.   Personally, didn't like Moab but loved Springdale.    Got up to 9,800 ft in elevation (terrified of heights) and some of the most beautiful scenery we've ever seen.   We both decided if we ever have to drive through Salt Lake City and can't find a different route, we'll just not go.   The SLC traffic is about a 60 mile stretch.    Awful.    From Idaho Falls drove through Grand Tetons to Yellowstone.   Surprised how crowded the park was for that time of year.   Got caught in Bison migrations three times in one 
day.    The Bison walk on the roads and all traffic is at a standstill from the west side to the east side of the park.   
All in all, a good trip, beautiful fall colors everywhere.


----------



## jujube (Oct 7, 2015)

I've always said when you die you have to go through the Atlanta airport.  After having driven through Salt Lake City twice, I'll amend that to either Atlanta airport OR Salt Lake City, UNLESS you're a politician or a used-car salesman and then you have to go through BOTH.


----------



## Shirley (Oct 7, 2015)

Debbie, did you get pictures? If you did, please share.


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 7, 2015)

debbie in seattle said:


> Left from Seattle and drove almost 3,000 miles in 12 days.   Visited the Nat'l parks in southern Utah, Arches to Zion.    Beautiful country, interesting scenery.   Personally, didn't like Moab but loved Springdale.    Got up to 9,800 ft in elevation (terrified of heights) and some of the most beautiful scenery we've ever seen.   We both decided if we ever have to drive through Salt Lake City and can't find a different route, we'll just not go.   The SLC traffic is about a 60 mile stretch.    Awful.    From Idaho Falls drove through Grand Tetons to Yellowstone.   Surprised how crowded the park was for that time of year.   Got caught in Bison migrations three times in one
> day.    The Bison walk on the roads and all traffic is at a standstill from the west side to the east side of the park.
> All in all, a good trip, beautiful fall colors everywhere.



I agree, Debbie, beautiful country, my husband and I made this trip a few years back.....went through SLC pulling a rv...fun fun.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 7, 2015)

Sounds like a wonderful trip Debbie, please share a few pics if you have them.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Oct 7, 2015)

It's more like a 95 mile long journey (Ogden => Payson) lived and drove in Utah all my life.  There is no way to avoid that route if you stay on I-15.  I looked for anyway to skirt around it but too many mountains.  Could go northwest to Oasis, NV then down US93 to Vegas but your car better be in good shape, desolate unless you like sagebrush.  They filmed parts of 'The World's Fastest Indian' along that route, by the way that was an excellent movie.  Moab is an event around Easter, every 4-wheel concept vehicle is in town or out climbing rocky roads, I also think the scenrey is hard to beat.


----------

